

Ask HN: How can I make some side money? - brwr

Here is my situation: I am living in San Francisco at the moment while being a student at App Academy (www.appacademy.io -- a Rails boot camp). In a little under a month I will have graduated and I will be in need of a job, but my financial resources will be thoroughly depleted and I will most likely have to move back to Florida where I can live rent-free for a short time while I look for a job.<p>It would be easier to find a job in San Francisco if I were already here, so I would love to know what I can do to make enough side money to make staying here in SF an option. Also, if you are hiring junior engineers (Rails or otherwise), we should talk. ;)<p>For anyone who is curious, here is my GitHub account: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jmsbrwr. My email can also be found in my profile.
======
atte
You could drive for Sidecar or Lyft. From what I've heard, it works pretty
well for networking too.

~~~
brwr
That thought has crossed my mind, but then I realized that my car is in
Florida. Also, I'm 20, so I don't think I would be able to anyways.

